# harm of prenuptial agreements



## neveragaingirl (Oct 5, 2012)

Do you believe that the prenuptial agreement damaged your marriage by diminishing the importance placed on the marriage by the financially stronger partner.


----------



## neveragaingirl (Oct 5, 2012)

because of the prenuptial agreement by husband treated me like a second class citizen in the marriage. If something had happened to him I would have been financially devastated


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes, it can have a detrimental effect. That's for sure. But in some situations it is the wisest thing to do.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

neveragaingirl said:


> because of the prenuptial agreement by husband treated me like a second class citizen in the marriage. If something had happened to him I would have been financially devastated


not every husband would treat you this way. 

I think prenups should be fair.if the man has acuirred wealth before marriage then he should be able to keep it if divorced. but what they acculimnate together should be devided equally.

same if the woman was the one with the wealth.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

My BF is really fighting for his share of assets from the marriage and she was obviously planning to keep some extra since seh changed jobs a year before her affair was discovered and was putting a disproportionately large sum into the new job's 401k. She wants to split the other accounts 50/50 but sort of left that out one and doesn't want to split it. 

And I really had to fight my way up financially after being left in ruins from my divorce, so I would be OK if we signed something that documented our assets on the date of marriage and anything after that was up to equitable distribution in the event of a divorce. I just really wouldn't want to be left with nothing and if that made him feel better, I would. I don't see it as a precursor to divorce, rather a reassurance that I'm in it for him, not his assets (which are more than mine).


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll most assuredly sign a pre-nup before I would get remarried. To me it does the opposite.

It says, "Hey, I'm not doing this for money. Whether it works or not has no bearing on my finances, so if I'm still here it's because I WANT to make it work." I'd want the same from my partner.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

For a second marriage where there are children of a prior marriage it's a great idea.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that a piece of paper wasn't what made him treat you like a second class citizen. That attitude is HIS, signing a document didn't create it.


----------

